# Looking For South Africans



## niceexpat (May 27, 2008)

New from South Africa, in Sharjah and Dubai, looking for friends. Finding it hard to adapt to the place.

I have been here a few months now, and am going crazy - havent met new friends, its killing me.
Anyone is welcome to mail, pm me, etc, and perhaps we could meet or join your groups. Any nationaility doesnt matter, and if you know some south africans it would be goo dto hear their comments.

Im from Durban, and ready to run away.... 

Mail me , PM me, or steer me to the right people.

Thanks
Rishen


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

so Brits aren't good enough to be your friend then! come on you have to meet other nationalities or you will end up billy no mates!


----------



## niceexpat (May 27, 2008)

LOL

NO NO nothing like that. I want to meet anyone dude - anyone. Just thought it would be easier to meet south africans as I havent made friends with anyone else.

You are welcoem to be my frst friend...... maill me - we chat


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with GA's comments. Sticking to your 'own' won't get you very far. Our friends are of numerous nationalities and that's the way we like it.

-


----------

